# معهد امبابه



## ترابيزه (16 أبريل 2011)

*هل ممكن ان اعمل ماجستير ودكتوراه فى معهد امبابه او فى اى معهد تانى فى مصر يدينى ترقيه فى شغلى لاننى شغال فى الطيران المدنى فى عمليات مطار مدنى بمصر؟*​


----------

